# Windows 7 64bit SP1 ISO Download



## tkin (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a genuine license for Windows 7, but the disc doesn't serve me very well, the problem is since SP1 has been released it takes me over 10 hours to download and install the updates after a fresh install(BSNL), if I can get atleast SP1 that would serve me very well. The problem with any unofficial iso is that I copy the contents to a pendrive using "Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool" from microsoft, which needs a genuine iso. This tool is a one step solution which requires an iso, that's it.

What I want is simple, a Windows 7 with SP1 integrated iso from an original source, preferably a microsoft server, or even torrent will do(no crack, no modification), I need the genuine iso.

Also note, I need 64bit only, so if that somewhat decreases the size I'm all ears.


----------



## snap (Feb 26, 2014)

To confirm the authenticity of the ISO file you downloaded, all you have to do is to make sure that it is exactly (bit for bit) the same as the one Microsoft provides. We can know that two files are identical by matching their hashes. The hash of a file is the result of its calculation. Each file has a unique hash, if the file is modified (even only by 1 bit) then its hash will be completely different.

Microsoft Windows 7 32 Bits
MD5: D0B8B407E8A3D4B75EE9C10147266B89
SHA-1: 5395DC4B38F7BDB1E005FF414DEEDFDB16DBF610

Microsoft Windows 7 64 Bits
MD5: F43D22E4FB07BF617D573ACD8785C028
SHA-1: 326327CC2FF9F05379F5058C41BE6BC5E004BAA7

Source: forums of mydigitallife


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't download and then check, do not have the bandwidth, also one more thing, I want 7 with SP1.


----------



## snap (Feb 26, 2014)

search my source, don't know if it is allowed or not to link it here


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2014)

snap said:


> To confirm the authenticity of the ISO file you downloaded, all you have to do is to make sure that it is exactly (bit for bit) the same as the one Microsoft provides. We can know that two files are identical by matching their hashes. The hash of a file is the result of its calculation. Each file has a unique hash, if the file is modified (even only by 1 bit) then its hash will be completely different.
> 
> Microsoft Windows 7 32 Bits
> MD5: D0B8B407E8A3D4B75EE9C10147266B89
> ...


Of course, D*Z 

Will look there.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2014)

snap said:


> To confirm the authenticity of the ISO file you downloaded, all you have to do is to make sure that it is exactly (bit for bit) the same as the one Microsoft provides. We can know that two files are identical by matching their hashes. The hash of a file is the result of its calculation. Each file has a unique hash, if the file is modified (even only by 1 bit) then its hash will be completely different.
> 
> Microsoft Windows 7 32 Bits
> MD5: D0B8B407E8A3D4B75EE9C10147266B89
> ...



+1 to mydigitallife for genuine and official Windows 7 downloads.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 26, 2014)

Why do you use that stupid tool to make pen drive bootable ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why do you use that stupid tool to make pen drive bootable ?


Because its the only tool I know which does the job with just one click, pop in the pen drive, launch tool, play some games etc and you have the device ready in 5 mins, without fail, I'd seen other tools, but none are this simple I think, if there are I'll gladly use them.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2014)

it shouldn't be against forum rules to post official download links to genuine microsoft softwares especially when their genuineness also requires a genuine license.
*msft.digitalrivercontent.net/win/X17-59465.iso
hash to check correctness:
SHA1: 36AE90DEFBAD9D9539E649B193AE573B77A71C83

this is SP1 media refresh version which has an extra update compared to SP1 so download & install this.i already installed it on my cousin's laptop.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 26, 2014)

tkin said:


> Because its the only tool I know which does the job with just one click, pop in the pen drive, launch tool, play some games etc and you have the device ready in 5 mins, without fail, I'd seen other tools, but none are this simple I think, if there are I'll gladly use them.



CMD..??

Once done, always done. Takes 2 min to process another after that simple copy paste, forever.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 26, 2014)

@Tkin
You've Got Mail.

if the buggy and laggy windows usb tool doesn't work

get Rufus
*rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2014)

u can also keep a separate SP1 installer


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 27, 2014)

> MD5: D0B8B407E8A3D4B75EE9C10147266B89
> SHA-1: 5395DC4B38F7BDB1E005FF414DEEDFDB16DBF610



what does it means..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> what does it means..



for matching the integrity of the file


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 27, 2014)

These are MD5 hashes 
Which can show whether the file you downloaded is legitimate and original


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 27, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> for matching the integrity of the file



how ??? example please ???

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> These are MD5 hashes
> Which can show whether the file you downloaded is legitimate and original



how ??? example please ???


----------



## snap (Feb 27, 2014)

use a hash checker^^


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 27, 2014)

snap said:


> use a hash checker^^



by any software ???


----------



## snap (Feb 27, 2014)

^^yes google hash checker ; )


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2014)

u just have to match the the values of the one u downloaded with the one given in source site
if they won't match then the file downloaded is not from original source


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 27, 2014)

U can download by the link provided by whitestar.
I have the same file burned to a dvd.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 27, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> with the one given in source site
> .....



where to find MD5:  & SHA-1:  information when download files , need with simple example .. ??? thank you.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 27, 2014)

Just 1 advice OP just download official Microsoft Windows 7 SP1 64 bit from my post!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## ramakanta (Feb 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> View attachment 13722



are you joking......


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> View attachment 13722



Simply Amazing...


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> @Tkin
> You've Got Mail.
> 
> if the buggy and laggy windows usb tool doesn't work
> ...


Got it, thanks a lot, you saved me from the pain of slow updates.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 1, 2014)

$hadow said:


> View attachment 13722



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...ard-about-technology-cool-29.html#post2077358


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> where to find MD5:  & SHA-1:  information when download files , need with simple example .. ??? thank you.


not all websites give MD5 info for the files..only few

for e.g: this *support.apple.com/kb/dl1615


----------

